# Helping Ida



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

In June I adopted my first non-golden in 30 years, Ida. Ida is a German Shepherd/St. Bernard mix. She is 18 months and 96 lbs. I just discovered she has severe hip dysplasia and partial tears on both hind legs, cruciate ligaments. She can walk fine. The only symptom is sitting sideways and slow to get up.

We have a surgery consult. What tools do I use to help her get up and down on the couch, on our bed, into the backseat of the Subaru Outback? Also, quiet enrichment ideas welcome. She is a smart girl and loves her outdoor activities, being out in the world. 

She is really special to me. I have never worked harder helping a dog to trust the world and people. She has blossomed beautifully in a short time.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I don't have any first hand experience but I've heard of people using towels as a sling to help large dogs get up or move around without bearing a lot of weight. 

I also wanted to say that Ida is beautiful! Thank you for helping her


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A big bath or beach towel as Archer's mom suggested above can be used. Fold it up length wise a few times, then slide it underneath your dog right before the hips. 

Or you can order this, I found this one from Drs. Foster and Smith, if you do a search, Amazon or chewy probably carries them too. 

https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+39814+8082&pcatid=8082

Do you have any stairs or steps in or around your house? I live in a raised ranch with 4 steps to the bedroom areas. When my Bridge boy got into his way upper teens, he started having trouble getting up and down the stairs. My hubby was very handy, he used some scrap wood he had and carpet remnants and made a ramp for him. It worked out great. 

You can either make or have a ramp made, you can buy them online also, some are rather expensive. 

Ida's a pretty girl, she looks like a sweetheart. Thank you for taking her into your home and taking such great care of her. 

I think the ones that need us the most, leave the biggest paw prints on our hearts, Ida seems to be one of those.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

A possible quiet enrichment item might be a snuffle mat. My girls regularly eat their dinner out of their snuffle mats. Rey stands, but Storm lays down for hers.

Best of luck to you. She is a pretty girl!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

I wonder if I could use this to lift her into the car.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Do you have a favorite brand or did you make yours?

Ann


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

I was also thinking about some type of puzzle that she could without too much movement. 

Ann


----------



## RafaelHigino (Aug 30, 2018)

Luck for you and for your dog!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+39814+8082&pcatid=8082
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Ginams said:


> A possible quiet enrichment item might be a snuffle mat. My girls regularly eat their dinner out of their snuffle mats. Rey stands, but Storm lays down for hers.
> 
> Best of luck to you. She is a pretty girl!



Do you have a favorite brand or did you make yours?

Ann


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

khrios said:


> CAROLINA MOM said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+39814+8082&pcatid=8082
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

duplicate post


----------

